# I Got to Pet Mija!!



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

I went out to feed my 2 ferals and they came out right away. I'm guessing they may be gorging before the cold weather comes as they have been eating much more than usual. Anyways, i'm filling their bowls and changing the water as usual and both are so freaking close, which is a big deal for Katica as she is much more skittish than Mija. Mija starts to eat out of the bowl as i'm filling it so I decided to take a chance and pet her and she let me!! Maybe because she was hungry and was preoccupied with the food...I don't know but am so happy I got to pet her.

The pics were taken about a month ago.

Mija (Cheddar & Devon's "aunt"):









Katica (Cheddar & Devon's mom):

















My 2 baby girls:


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Aw, how cute are they? Awesome Mija let her pet you! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Mija is so cute and I can see where Devon and Cheddar get their exceptional looks. Katica is gorgeous!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, they are so pretty!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

that's how it's done Cheddar! Even the pros say to use slow pets when they are eating. You can also gently move their face away from the food so they get used to your putting your hands on them. I watched a couple videos about a guy in NYC that tames ferals so now I'm an expert. Ha!! :crazy


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

G-PEG123 said:


> Aw, how cute are they? Awesome Mija let her pet you! Merry Christmas to you!


 I'm pretty stoked about it!! 



MowMow said:


> Mija is so cute and I can see where Devon and Cheddar get their exceptional looks. Katica is gorgeous!


 Her eyes are so beautiful in the sunlight, looks like they glow. Not sure if I have one of her in proper light, i'll try to find one.



Jetlaya67 said:


> Aww, they are so pretty!


 Thank you. 



Marcia said:


> that's how it's done Cheddar! Even the pros say to use slow pets when they are eating. You can also gently move their face away from the food so they get used to your putting your hands on them. I watched a couple videos about a guy in NYC that tames ferals so now I'm an expert. Ha!! :crazy


 Can you send me the link?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Great looking cats. They are enjoying their outdoor life, it agrees with them. Finally being able to touch a feral is a wonderful thing, glad they are coming around.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

That's great! Mija knows you're a nice peepul!!! 

Cool cats... 

Nice tractor too...


----------



## Cheddar (Jul 11, 2014)

Greenport ferals said:


> Great looking cats. They are enjoying their outdoor life, it agrees with them. Finally being able to touch a feral is a wonderful thing, glad they are coming around.


 I got to pet her again today. I promise I won't post every time this happens. It's just a nice thing to happen during such a crappy time here.



bluemilk said:


> That's great! Mija knows you're a nice peepul!!!
> 
> Cool cats...
> 
> Nice tractor too...


 Thanks.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Post away, it's nice to read positive things.  They are beautiful cats - Cheddar has his mother's face, the resemblance is so striking.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, they're both beautiful - I love their coloring.  How great that Mija let you pet her! It'll be Katica's turn soon.


----------

